# family venting (dogs)



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Man! I am working for shana and training her dogs $5 each. Plus other things. 
So I am trying to get more money to get my grandma a ipod for christmas like she wanted. So I asked mom if she had anything I could do to work for money. She said yes and that I could walk the dogs. I told her it would be the price that I charge shana. 
We went to the store and she got me a picture frame to hang up my art. She said she would take that out of my pay for NEXT WEEK! HA! She already owed me 20. Plus more sence I did the room she asked to be cleaned. I cought that and said hold up I only owe you 5 sence I did it already for two days. 
She was thinking of paying me $25 a week. thats about a dallor and some change per dog a day. F no! Shana's is up to ten dollars a day if that sometimes more. where the heck does she get off by paying a dollar and shana has to pay 5! I told her no thats not how it roles I cant do that to shana, it aint fair. She gets all huffy and says fine she would pay me back for what she owed and wouldnt use me again. I told her fine! 
She can keep her dang frame! I dont want it! I dont want that cheap money!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That doesn't sound fair. I have to say though that 5$ a day/dog for you to walk the dogs ounds a little expensive. 

My sister and myself pay my son according to the job. He gets nothing for taking care of the horses/goats and dogs. He gets paid to shovel the snow, comb out the one outside dog and to clear some of the land. My boss says we are slave drivers as he doesn't get paid enough, but I buy him little things that I know he wants. He gets the dvd's and cd's he wants. 

How about you do you get extra things from your mom?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I dont pay my kids for anything....they do what I say or I smoke them for twenty minutes of PT! or a size 7 boot!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I dont pay my kids for anything....they do what I say or I smoke them for twenty minutes of PT! or a size 7 boot!


What kind dad are you, only having a size 7 boot. LOL J/K


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Sadie's Dad said:


> What kind dad are you, only having a size 7 boot. LOL J/K


a tiny little 5'6" puerto rican man...lol


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

lmao @ the above posts


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

I think it is excellent that you are working for the money you are trying to save wish all kids were being taught such great ethics!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> That doesn't sound fair. I have to say though that 5$ a day/dog for you to walk the dogs ounds a little expensive.
> 
> My sister and myself pay my son according to the job. He gets nothing for taking care of the horses/goats and dogs. He gets paid to shovel the snow, comb out the one outside dog and to clear some of the land. My boss says we are slave drivers as he doesn't get paid enough, but I buy him little things that I know he wants. He gets the dvd's and cd's he wants.
> 
> How about you do you get extra things from your mom?


no I dont really get the extra stuff. How the heck am I to get money to drive to shanas if I charge any less. It includes walking and training.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I got my first gig in a pet shop when I was 13. I was paid $3.35 an hour.....


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> a tiny little 5'6" puerto rican man...lol


Ok that is a better picture LOL


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Maybe you could sell some of your artwork online? Like ebay or something?


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

come on now I aint that good. I am really suckish to tell the truth.
I am trying to get shana into going to the flea market with me to sell some of my crap so that I can get the christmas gift my grandma wants. Dont know how thats going to go over. 

I will see what I have as far as art but I am not sure I am that good to sell it


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Why are you relaying on your family for money. If you really want to work put an ad in the paper that you will extra work for people at a reasonable rate. I started baby sitting at 9yrs of age doing odd jobs at 11yrs and had my first regular paycheck at 13yrs. You have to really want it. 

5$ per dog per day is alot of money. I know a young girl that charged that to board other peoples dogs at her house. She supplied the food and took really good care of the dogs. She thought she was charging to much.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I agreed to the rate because she does have to travel almost an hour to get to my house. She does a great job and I'm happy about it. She works them for me about 4 days or so out of the week. I am going bankrupt, but I wouldn't trust many other people with my dogs... especially someone out of the classifieds... I wouldn't have the opportunity for Neela with any business coming to my home either. 

Shelby, I agree with Sharon (mikado), maybe you should open up your opportunities to advertising.. maybe on craigslist.... there are some things that we should talk about when you get your first "gig"


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Hope you get Grandmas gift.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I guess I'll stay hush on the going rate in NYC for dog walking lol.....


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Do you know any elderly people? Maybe if you have any elderly neighbors you can help them decorate their homes for the holidays?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

raking leaves, mowing lawns, paper routes, washing windows (dont know if you have a ladder lol) walking more peoples dogs, advertise on cragislist, you get a lot of crazys but some people find stuff (how i found the house i bought)... 

good luck with getting your grandma what she wants, but if you cant im sure she will understand. i agree with sharon, you can't always rely on family, you have to do everything in YOUR power to succeed its part of becoming independent. 

as far as your artwork goes, it was pretty impressive for your age. you could send away for one of those drawing course kits and improve your skill. theres always room for improvement, even with professionals, so to say it is "suckish" is not really being fair to yourself.

have a merry christmas regardless.. and its cool that nay is helping you out cuz she's tha bomb


----------

